# What to stock? hmm



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I have an empty 10 gallon just sitting in my room with nothing to fill it with.
I'm getting paid to help some neighbors in 2 weeks so ill have some money to spend. I was wondering what fish I should stock it with?
I don't want anything I already have. Maybe no live bearers either, i get enough babies.  
I thought about glow fish...i dunno....
SO what are some easy fun fish?
The store I buy from is petsmart. i dont know of any other pets stores soo....yeah.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Well I have an empty 10 gallon just sitting in my room with nothing to fill it with.
> I'm getting paid to help some neighbors in 2 weeks so ill have some money to spend. I was wondering what fish I should stock it with?
> I don't want anything I already have. Maybe no live bearers either, i get enough babies.
> I thought about glow fish...i dunno....
> ...


Glofish are just genetically altered Danios, but are typically very overpriced. Why not try Long-Finned Zebra Danios? They are attractive and extremely hardy.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Barbs or tetras with 3 corys?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Harlequin rasboras are cool. could get a school and a few corys


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I like Rasboras, Flame Tetras, also Columbian tetras :] Usually all tetras go on sale for a dollar atleast every 2 months. You can call and ask them when it is.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou everyone. ill look at your selections and tell you what i decide later. I got the rocks for the tank today


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

post pics!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> post pics!


I defiantly will once I have it setup. It should have fish within 2 weeks.
I've seen these pretty fish I think i want. i dunno what they are I can't remember. They're medium sized, and have long pretty fins. Main body color is white and when they catch the light looks like they have a bit of blue, green, and orange shine to them. They're really pretty. I can't remember their names though. They might be tetras, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

you could keep brichardi?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> you could keep brichardi?


Wow, those are pretty! But in a 10 gallon?


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Well, I used to have GloFish, but one of them died every other day. I have heard the same thing from other people that shop from PetSmart. Even though the employees say their hardy doesn't mean they are. BUT! They are pretty fun to watch... They are really cool under a black light. That's what they had for them at my local PetSmart, and it looked a lot cooler than they did in my tank. I know you said you didn't really want livebearers, but platties are AWESOME! If you got all male, or all female, it wouldn't be a problem... Mine didn't breed by themselves at all. My female that was pregnant was that way when I got her. But I had two female and two males. No babies! The one that was pregnant ate all of hers :/


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Brichardi can be kept in 15 gallons so I beleive you could keep brichardi in a 10 gal.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Brichardi can be kept in 15 gallons so I beleive you could keep brichardi in a 10 gal.


How big do they get?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I've heard they get to 6 inches long, but the usual is 2-3 inches.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Don't put it in a 10 gallon, even 15 is pushing it. They need 20+ in all reality.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm i'm surprised funlad hasn't reamed you out about petsmart....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, I heard you could keep a pair in a 10.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well I guess you could just think about it. 6 inch fish need a place to turn around and have some fun. Not going to be so fun for Mr and Mrs fishy in a 10 gallon tank. It's not just a question of can I put it in a 10 gallon so much as it is a question of SHOULD I put it in a 10 gallon. To the latter I say no. 

Just because some of them don't get to 6 inches they still need the opportunity to reach that as that is their potential. A healthy fish should be allowed to grow to it's potential. If there is stunting that happens that is not a good thing. Do I think a 6 in Birchardi would stunt in a 10 gallon, I don't know for certain, but maybe not. If it were my fish I would not do that. 

With all of that said it is his tank and he can put an Oscar in there for all it matters to me. What matters his him and his fish and his comfort level. 

I do draw the line at Great White Sharks. I don't care who you are, it's not fitting in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOl thanks guys. I've decided on dwarf gouramis and two or three teras. As pretty as they are, I wouldn't have a place for them to go after they got big, and I dnon't think our store sells them. Any tips on the fish I chose? I know little on them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Dwarf gouramis are EVIL. I mean EEEVVVIIILLLL. Well, you get it. They might be small, but their fiery looks barely hint at the fire inside...

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

iheartfish:) said:


> Dwarf gouramis are EVIL. I mean EEEVVVIIILLLL. Well, you get it. They might be small, but their fiery looks barely hint at the fire inside...
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


My normal sized Gouramis can be moody, but I wouldn't say evil. At least they are only moody towards each other. My Barbs are smart enough to stay away from them.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Dwarf gouramis are EVIL. I mean EEEVVVIIILLLL. Well, you get it. They might be small, but their fiery looks barely hint at the fire inside...
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


Haha went to petsmart today and saw a BEAUTIFUL one. If hes still there in 2 weeks hes mine. I'm getting one or two and instead of getting tetras, I decided on rosy fin barbs. 2 or 3. I think thats what they are called. Oh and they're long fin and have rainbow colors. Im in love with them. SO wont have over 5 fish in their. Got some plants today. Wisteria and Sword. Will see how this goes.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Haha went to petsmart today and saw a BEAUTIFUL one. If hes still there in 2 weeks hes mine. I'm getting one or two and instead of getting tetras, I decided on rosy fin barbs. 2 or 3. I think thats what they are called. Oh and they're long fin and have rainbow colors. Im in love with them. SO wont have over 5 fish in their. Got some plants today. Wisteria and Sword. Will see how this goes.


Scratch that. Rosy Barbs need to be schools of 4-5 or more.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> Scratch that. Rosy Barbs need to be schools of 4-5 or more.


I was thinking long fin if that makes adifference. I looked aup a pic to make sure I had the name right. They look sorta different to what I saw today. Maybe a different type of barb. Any barbs that don't need so many?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> I was thinking long fin if that makes adifference. I looked aup a pic to make sure I had the name right. They look sorta different to what I saw today. Maybe a different type of barb. Any barbs that don't need so many?


No, AFAIK all Barbs like schools.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> No, AFAIK all Barbs like schools.


Gotcha. Thankyou.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Gotcha. Thankyou.


If you're still wanting barbs I can give you some suggestions of more peaceful barbs or ones that don't get very large.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> If you're still wanting barbs I can give you some suggestions of more peaceful barbs or ones that don't get very large.


Suggest away. I like colorful ones if they're are any. What bout tiger barbs? I kinda like them....are they ok?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Suggest away. I like colorful ones if they're are any. What bout tiger barbs? I kinda like them....are they ok?


Tiger Barbs are the most aggressive. The most peaceful are Red Glass, Gold, and Rosy.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbs would be worse then tetras. They like to move around quite a bit.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> Barbs would be worse then tetras. They like to move around quite a bit.


What about rosaboras? I saw a kind last night that only get 2 inches and like 10 gallon tanks. forget the name.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

If that was at PetSmart it may have been Harlequins (coppery in color) or I have also seen some that they call Black Rasboras and list as Rasbora Heteromorpha that look like harlequins but instead of copper in color they are almost white up front with a sort of blue shimmer and still have the triangle at the back. I really like the Harlequins and am planning on a school of about 6 and a small school of pygmy corys.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Rasbora Heteromorpha that look like harlequins but instead of copper in color they are almost white up front with a sort of blue shimmer school of pygmy corys.


Yes those are them! I also have glowlight tetras in mind. What do you think is best?


----------

